# Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen



## ButterBeiDeFische (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab vor kurzem ein altes Blinker-Video gesehen, in dem ein Angler mit Blitzhaken auf Zanderjagd gegangen ist. Sein Kommentar dazu war, dass bei Blitzhaken wohl die Gefahr größer ist, untermaßige Fische zu verangeln, weil sie sich nur sehr schwer wieder lösen lassen. Dafür würden Fische aber sicherer gehakt.

Ich kann mir irgendwie aber nicht vorstellen, warum die sich schwerer lösen lassen sollen als andere Haken. Könnt ihr mir erklären, warum das so ist?

Prinzipiell finde ich die Dinger interessant, weil sie sich ja fast unsichtbar im Köderfisch verstecken lassen. Andererseits ist meine Fehlbissrate jetzt auch nicht dramatisch hoch, dass ich deshalb unbedingt auf andere Haken umstellen müsste. Und untermaßige Fische verludern lassen, das wärs auf jeden Fall nicht wert...

Deshalb die Frage in die Runde: Habt ihr Erfahrung mit Blitzhaken & falls ja, was ist eure Meinung dazu?

Viele Grüße, 
Markus


----------



## Andal (14. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Genau das ist ihr Nachteil.

Sie liegen am Köderfisch an und bieten dem Fisch so gut wie keinen Widerstand beim Biss. Sie sind blitzschnell verschlungen und dann aus dem Schlund, oder noch tiefer nicht mehr zu lösen, dass noch eine Überlebenschance bleibt.

Anfang der 70er waren die Dinger Standard am Neusiedlersee und wirklich jeder Raubfisch war verangelt!

Normalerweise sollte man das Zeug mit einem Verkaufsverbot belegen!!!


----------



## hecq (14. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau das ist ihr Nachteil.
> 
> Sie liegen am Köderfisch an und bieten dem Fisch so gut wie keinen Widerstand beim Biss. Sie sind blitzschnell verschlungen und dann aus dem Schlund, oder noch tiefer nicht mehr zu lösen, dass noch eine Überlebenschance bleibt.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Einzelhaken wo der Köderfisch draufgezogen ist, ist ebenfalls schnell verschlungen und kann auch tief im Schlund stecken. Klar, der Blitzhaken verursacht zwei Einstichstellen und wird daher auf den ersten Blick "schädlicher" sein.

Verkaufsverbot? Nein, danke.

Um untermaßige Raubfische beim angeln mit Köderfischen möglichst nicht zu "verangeln" liegt es aber auch am Angler einen frühen Anhieb durchzubringen.

Ich persönlich nutze diese Haken sehr gerne beim angeln auf Aal und Zander und werde dies auch weiterhin tun.

Petri Heil.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Ich bin auch für ein Handelsverbot.#6

Ist so einer meiner Wunschträume.#q:q

An sich eine Supersache kein ein Köderfisch löst sich vom Haken egal wie weit man werfen muß.
Ziel dieser Haken ist es den Fisch im Schlund oder Magensack zu haken.
Dummerweise finden die im Maul kaum halt, ein frühes Anschlagen bringt kaum Erfolg.
Nun der Schlund ist relativ weich und der Haken kann schlitzen wenn zu sehr mit Kraft eingewirkt wird.(Zander)
Der Fisch kommt wohl frei, wird aber elendig verrecken.
Einen Blitzhaken läst sich auch fast nie wieder aus dem Schlund lösen, also könnte man den nur abschneiden .
Im Schlund wird der Haken aber nur sehr langsam zersetzt, im Magen geht es schneller.
Dummerweise kann der Fisch aber nicht fressen wenn der Schlund vom Blitzhaken verschlossen ist.
Anmerkung, ich habe schon mehrfach Hechte an Drillingen und Zwillingen verhungern erlebt.
Im Magen selbst lösen sich die Haken sehr schnell auf.(meine Ich)

Also ich nehme die seit Jahren nicht mehr.
Ein großer Einzelhaken der aus dem Auge absteht ist fast geauso gut, wenn Weitwürfe gemacht werden müssen.
Der verschluckte Einzelhaken macht aber nicht gleich den Schlund dicht, der Fisch kann es überleben.
Beim Drilling oder Einzelhaken im Schwanz oder Lippe kann schneller angeschlagen werden und die finden auch im Maulbereich Halt.

Ich beobachte im übrigen wer Blitzhaken fischt,
so habe ich oft gleich einen ersten Eindruck, wie der Angler wohl tickt.
Aber all das ist lediglich meine Meinung.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (15. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos & Meinungen! Ich denke, ich werd mir die Blitzhaken dann lieber sparen.

Wenn man sein Gewässer besser kennt & weiß, wo die großen Jungs rumhängen bzw. weiß, dass die Gefahr von kleineren Fischen nicht so groß ist, dann könnts ja noch angehen - aber so wie es bei mir aussieht, kann ich das nicht guten Gewissens behaupten, deshalb: lieber mal ein Zanderfilet weniger als den Kindergarten abmurksen. |wavey:

Viele Grüße, Markus


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Ich benutze die auch ewig nicht mehr aus den beschriebenen Gründen. Ich muß aber gestehen, vor 20 Jahren war das der Standarthaken für Zander und Aal mit toten Köderfisch auf Grund.


----------



## Wallersen (15. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Die Haken sind sehr effektiv aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde ist ein Fisch der darauf beißt dem Tode geweiht.
Daher sollte man diese Hakenart wenn überhaupt nur dann einsetzen wenn mit untermaßigen Fischen nicht zu rechnen ist und man den Fisch auch für die Pfanne möchte.
Wenn eines der Kriterien nicht zutrifft sollte man tunlichst die Finger von diesen Haken lassen da die Todesrate der mit Blitzhaken gefangenen Fische gegen 100% geht!
Ein großer Einzelhaken welcher im Kopfbereich des Köderfisches rauskommt erfüllt seinen Zweck ebenfalls und die Chance dass der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden kann und dies auch überlebt ist deutlich höher.
Nichts desto Trotz wird man bei Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch viele Fische verangeln!


----------



## Colophonius (16. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Mal so 'ne Frage eines eher jungen Anglers:
Was ist ein Blitzhaken? Ich kenne Drillinge, Zwillinge, Einzelhaken, Ryderhaken, Offsethaken etc etc. aber keine "Blitzhaken"


----------



## Slick (16. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Auch genant Schluckhaken.Der Haken boht sich so tief ins Fleisch hineien+Widerhaken.

Hier an dem Bild wirst du sehen wieso alle Fische draufgehen.

Hatte noch ein paar da.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Blitzhaken - Erfahrungen/Meinungen*

Zu dem Bild...
Der Köfi wird nun der Länge nach durch das Maul bis zum Schwanz aufgezogen.
Der Blitzhaken verschwindet dann im Maul, nur die Spitzen bleiben frei.
Durch die Form des Hakens, liegt er am Köfi an, lediglich die Hakenspitzen stehen wenig mehr als einen Millimeter, beidseitig frei.
Im engen und weichen,den Köfi umschließenden Schlund reicht das ja, im Maul finden die Spitzen so aber kaum Halt.
Fast der Haken zieht er sich tiefer in den Fisch und der Köfi rutscht auf dem Vorfach nach oben.

Im warsten Sinne des Wortes , eine totsichere Sache.

Hmm..,Zwilling.
Da ist es ähnlich, nur wird da der Köfi seitlich aufgezogen.
Das Ziel ist aber wiederum der Schlund.
Ähnlich nette Geschichte wie der Drilling in der Kartoffel für Karpfen.
Der aber ist meist verboten.


----------

